# Dead Stream Swamp near Houghton Lk



## DirtySteve

Boardman Brookies said:


> Very confusing. So hunters found the car, keys clothes and other items in a very remote area of the swamp. Weird. Hoping the shacked up in a cabin because there is no way a person could survive this long out there in these temps.


The parts that really confused me were the comments from the mother....like they could be running from the law.


----------



## swampbuck

augustus0603 said:


> Not sure if that's a trail off Nelson or Beathieun Rd.


Corner of E. Rhody and N. Beuthien

44.42205,-84.929356

I agree, there is a lot of things that don't add up. I don't think a young woman who is lost in the swamp would discard her pants and shoes.


----------



## DirtySteve

swampbuck said:


> Corner of E. Rhody and N. Beuthien
> 
> 44.42205,-84.929356
> 
> I agree, there is a lot of things that don't add up. I don't think a young woman who is lost in the swamp would discard her pants and shoes.


Especially not near the car. People can eventually become delirious and do odd things.


----------



## Pinefarm2015

Sounds more like a foul play story than a lost couple. Doesn't seem like a normal lost in the woods story.


----------



## Nostromo

swampbuck said:


> Corner of E. Rhody and N. Beuthien
> 
> 44.42205,-84.929356
> 
> I agree, there is a lot of things that don't add up. I don't think a young woman who is lost in the swamp would discard her pants and shoes.


Ecstasy maybe.


----------



## Scout 2

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Sounds more like a foul play story than a lost couple. Doesn't seem like a normal lost in the woods story.


Kind of my thoughts also. Maybe a drug deal gone wrong? They use to find a lot of pot fields in that area a few years ago


----------



## augustus0603

swampbuck said:


> Corner of E. Rhody and N. Beuthien
> 
> 44.42205,-84.929356
> 
> I agree, there is a lot of things that don't add up. I don't think a young woman who is lost in the swamp would discard her pants and shoes.


Wow. 1/2 mile east of me. Hopefully they walked out and are hiding. Don't think they'd make it long in the woods. My Dad was at our place yesterday and checked. No tracks in the snow


----------



## swampbuck

I hope the searchers that are out there now, are playing it safe.


----------



## boomer_x7

The entire thing is fishy! I have inside info that doesn’t make even more sense.....


----------



## augustus0603

boomer_x7 said:


> The entire thing is fishy! I have inside info that doesn’t make even more sense.....


Come on. You gotta give more details than that!


----------



## DirtySteve

I am betting they are staging a disapereance.


----------



## boomer_x7

augustus0603 said:


> Come on. You gotta give more details than that!


I was told stuff in confidence I won’t currently repeat. But the info just adds more and more to nothing making sense.


----------



## boomer_x7

DirtySteve said:


> I am betting they are staging a disapereance.


Thats my thoughts also


----------



## Leora231

swampbuck said:


> Corner of E. Rhody and N. Beuthien
> 
> 44.42205,-84.929356
> 
> I agree, there is a lot of things that don't add up. I don't think a young woman who is lost in the swamp would discard her pants and shoes.


Bithin found with the search today. Still going out at sunrise tomorrow. Unfortunately the last stages of hypothermia cause the person to feel as though their skin is on fire and subjects tend to rip their clothes off before collapsing and becoming unconscious. At this point I would assume the families want closure or like someone said to find them shacked up in a cabin.


----------



## augustus0603

Leora231 said:


> Bithin found with the search today. Still going out at sunrise tomorrow. Unfortunately the last stages of hypothermia cause the person to feel as though their skin is on fire and subjects tend to rip their clothes off before collapsing and becoming unconscious. At this point I would assume the families want closure or like someone said to find them shacked up in a cabin.


Good luck tommorrow. I saw some people leaving today. I'm just west of Betheuin Rd, I'm assuming that's where the car was found. I walked our 20 acres and didn't see anything. We have 4 out buildings and 2 blinds, I checked them too. I've heard and read on one of these threads about an old trappers cabin that's NE of there. I wonder if anyone has checked that?


----------



## boomer_x7

Leora231 said:


> Bithin found with the search today. Still going out at sunrise tomorrow. Unfortunately the last stages of hypothermia cause the person to feel as though their skin is on fire and subjects tend to rip their clothes off before collapsing and becoming unconscious. At this point I would assume the families want closure or like someone said to find them shacked up in a cabin.


Why would you leave a vehicle in the cold.... even if it was stuck....


----------



## Scout 2

boomer_x7 said:


> Why would you leave a vehicle in the cold.... even if it was stuck....


The day they went missing was not that cold unless you were naked and why would you not follow the trail back the way you went in. If they are still in that area now they may never be found because of the terrain. I could understand leaving a purse behind but why a wallet and shoes


----------



## beer and nuts

Very strange story. 9and10 reported the search was called off till Wednesday?? Bad reporting or State Police know something?!


----------



## boomer_x7

beer and nuts said:


> Very strange story. 9and10 reported the search was called off till Wednesday?? Bad reporting or State Police know something?!


Bingo! My guess they are running from the police and the cops are playing it cool so they don’t scare them away.


----------



## boomer_x7

Scout 2 said:


> The day they went missing was not that cold unless you were naked and why would you not follow the trail back the way you went in. If they are still in that area now they may never be found because of the terrain. I could understand leaving a purse behind but why a wallet and shoes


Why would you smash your cellphone?


----------



## backstrap bill

Very interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## swampbuck

The old trapper cabin is a long ways from there and would include a couple river crossings. No way they would find that, IF it's even still standing.

I have been thinking about this all day, if I should go. So i just got off the phone with one of my swamp buddies, Who has already looked into it. 

We are going to pass.


----------



## Banditto

we go off jeffs road and get pretty far up in there. Not the greatest deer hunting but has it's moments.


----------



## augustus0603

Well this has gone cold. I saw a couple guys with big cb antennas driving around the swamp yesterday.


----------



## swampbuck

The police are supposed to resume their search tomorrow. I would guess with cadaver dogs

Maybe they will move some deer for you

I think there is more to this story than is public. And everything about it defies logic.


----------



## augustus0603

swampbuck said:


> The police are supposed to resume their search tomorrow. I would guess with cadaver dogs
> 
> Maybe they will move some deer for you
> 
> I think there is more to this story than is public. And everything about it defies logic.


Agreed. Details have been very vague. There are gonna be some ticked off hunters tomorrow. A lot of guys hunt off that road. I really hope these resources aren't being wasted if they really are trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## bradb460

swampbuck said:


> :lol::lol::lol: There's nothing out there that will bother you....If you want to carry something make it a good stout walking stick and a rope in case one of you step on a soft spot or beaver channel, thats the only thing you might want to concern yourself with. If it feels like your walking on a waterbed DONT walk there !!!..... And a compass... keep track of your direction of travel from the start and BELIEVE in the compass. A gps is great when it has a view of the sky, A compass will work all the time.[/QUOTE
> Lotta squatch activity in the area, but as swampbuck says they won't hurt you... Probably...


----------



## bradb460

Lotta squatch activity in the area, but as swampbuck says they won't hurt you... Probably...


----------



## CHASINEYES

bradb460 said:


> Lotta squatch activity in the area, but as swampbuck says they won't hurt you... Probably...


----------



## Banditto

I heard from my friends who live in HL that the sheriff found them? but can't find any news about it


----------



## augustus0603

Alive?


----------



## Banditto

that's what they said, but I can't find anything about it. I wonder if there were 2 sets of missing people around the same time??


----------



## swampbuck

I hope that true. Just checked her Aunt's FB page that was running the search party, and has the kids, and it hasn't been updated


----------



## Luv2hunteup

9& News says the search will resume.


----------



## augustus0603

I don't understand why they called it off due to weather until tomorrow? The weather has been fairly decent since Sunday. Tomorrow they're expecting .8 inches of rain.


----------



## beer and nuts

Very very weird.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

So whats the deal? Found? Alive?


----------



## fowl

I typed both of their names into the states online database. They both have history with the law. The guy has a hell of a rap sheet.


----------



## bowhunter42

I'm guessing it was planned. ..


----------



## Thirty pointer

The ole kidnapped and murdered never to be seen or heard from again trick .


----------



## boomer_x7

Only thing I could think of why they would suspend the search would be 1. By last Friday 2 people with little or no survival skill are not going to be alive....2. The rain and warmer temps would remove any snow and ice covering evidence/ bodies..... But I still think it’s weird they suspended it...


----------



## swampbuck

They had 4 state police dog teams out there wed.- Fri. And a Helo. And a bunch of cop's and C.O's beginning shortly after the screams for help were reported. And they found nothing beyond the girls shoes and sweatpants.

The was no snow until early Friday AM. 

How do you evade that.


----------



## swampbuck

They resumed the search today. No sign was found.


----------



## wannabapro

They are probably in Texas


----------



## boomer_x7

swampbuck said:


> They had 4 state police dog teams out there wed.- Fri. And a Helo. And a bunch of cop's and C.O's beginning shortly after the screams for help were reported. And they found nothing beyond the girls shoes and sweatpants.
> 
> The was no snow until early Friday AM.
> 
> How do you evade that.


Had snow over here Wednesday night


----------



## Waif

swampbuck said:


> They had 4 state police dog teams out there wed.- Fri. And a Helo. And a bunch of cop's and C.O's beginning shortly after the screams for help were reported. And they found nothing beyond the girls shoes and sweatpants.
> 
> The was no snow until early Friday AM.
> 
> How do you evade that.


If she is wearing boots and hunter orange she could blend with traffic? Heck ,I have no idea what was or is goin on there.


----------



## wenz34

My buddy and I have been texting about this all week. He lives in HL and I have a cabin in Prudenville. 

Is this the same area where the kid disappeared during the summer of 2012 or 13. I did some reading about it after hearing of this situation, that sounded like another weird/shady story. He, his buddy, and his dog got a truck stuck back in there, the buddy made it out in 2-3 days, the dog showed up a month later still alive, but the other kid disappeared except for some bear hunters giving him a ride back to his truck a day or two later.


----------



## boomer_x7

wenz34 said:


> My buddy and I have been texting about this all week. He lives in HL and I have a cabin in Prudenville.
> 
> Is this the same area where the kid disappeared during the summer of 2012 or 13. I did some reading about it after hearing of this situation, that sounded like another weird/shady story. He, his buddy, and his dog got a truck stuck back in there, the buddy made it out in 2-3 days, the dog showed up a month later still alive, but the other kid disappeared except for some bear hunters giving him a ride back to his truck a day or two later.


That wasn’t in the deadstream. I used to work with the bear hunters you refer to. They offered the guy a ride just to get him out of there because he was pacing the road. Ex co worker said he was tripping on something. Bath salts were the rage at that time....He declined and that was the last anyone ever heard of him...


----------



## Petronius

wenz34 said:


> My buddy and I have been texting about this all week. He lives in HL and I have a cabin in Prudenville.
> 
> Is this the same area where the kid disappeared during the summer of 2012 or 13. I did some reading about it after hearing of this situation, that sounded like another weird/shady story. He, his buddy, and his dog got a truck stuck back in there, the buddy made it out in 2-3 days, the dog showed up a month later still alive, but the other kid disappeared except for some bear hunters giving him a ride back to his truck a day or two later.





boomer_x7 said:


> That wasn’t in the deadstream. I used to work with the bear hunters you refer to. They offered the guy a ride just to get him out of there because he was pacing the road. Ex co worker said he was tripping on something. Bath salts were the rage at that time....He declined and that was the last anyone ever heard of him...


Kyle Mosher has been missing since July 19th.
He was last seen at the Kalkaska-Missaukee County Line, near 7 Mile between County Line and Fletcher roads.

Kyle Mosher has not been found.


*Missing person also being sought on felony charge by MSP*

http://www.houghtonlakeresorter.com...rson_also_being_sought_on_felony_charge_.html


*Family of Cadillac Missing Man Speaks Out*

http://www.9and10news.com/2013/08/09/family-of-cadillac-missing-man-speaks-out/


----------



## swampbuck

boomer_x7 said:


> Had snow over here Wednesday night


Didn't know that, we didnt on the east side, woke up to it Sat. AM

Mosher was N.W of there. The terrain is much more difficult in the current case.


----------



## bmoffit

Spooky.....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## boomer_x7

swampbuck said:


> Didn't know that, we didnt on the east side, woke up to it Sat. AM
> 
> Mosher was N.W of there. The terrain is much more difficult in the current case.


I agree much more difficult terrain! FYI the pants and hats were found of both people. The woman’s cell phone smashed, purse and keys to the vehicle. Burned money as if they they tried to start a fire.... the strange part is the clothes and items were found in diff. Locations. (Opposite sides of the river). I actually know this area quite well. I have camped within 100 yards of where the vehicle was found. The directions where items were found lead to nowhere.


----------



## swampbuck

That's not good. We're they going east or west. And which river ?

The part that really strange is why would they not go back the way they came, or follow the pipeline north. 

They had 2 easy outs, and didn't take them. And all of the other options are ugly. A child would get that.

The reason why they did that is the big one, I believe.


----------



## boomer_x7

swampbuck said:


> That's not good. We're they going east or west. And which river ?
> 
> The part that really strange is why would they not go back the way they came, or follow the pipeline north.
> 
> They had 2 easy outs, and didn't take them. And all of the other options are ugly. A child would get that.
> 
> The reason why they did that is the big one, I believe.


 Vehicle was found stuck in the mud hole just south of the dead stream on the pipe line. His belongings were found west of the vehicle. ( I think along the trail that heads to where they cut 6-7 years ago) Her stuff was found north of the deadstream. Not sure where but I believe close to the pipeline. Really the only move they had to walk out and get help was south....


----------



## augustus0603

The pipeline is just north of Adkins creek. It sounds like they went north because the trail to the West is a good distance north of the pipeline. That trail parrells the deadstream then goes north. If they just follow the pipeline south, it would lead right into someone's back field. That guy lives there year round. So she actually crossed the deadstream to the north of the pipeline?


----------



## swampbuck

They obviously weren't acting very logically.


----------



## QDMAMAN

swampbuck said:


> They obviously weren't acting very logically.


----------



## spikekilla

Doesn’t anyone besides me think they got whacked? This has ‘dope game’ written all over it.


----------



## fishinfanatic19

I agree, they will never be heard from again. I would be surprised if anything else turns up


----------



## bowhunter42

Pigs are eatin good I bet.


----------



## Steve

NonTypicalCPA said:


> A little off topic, but did they ever find the missing hunter in the UP last year?


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## gunfun13

DirtySteve said:


> No they never did. There were updates in the news as late as july.17th this past summer. Rodney Granroth was his name.....still missing.


Police were also offering a reward for information. Makes we wonder if foul play was suspected in that case as well.


----------



## swampbuck

DEDGOOSE said:


> I honestly believe that swamp is maybe the worst down here. I've heard so many stories from that place..


Or the best, depending on how you look at it. It can be challenging, but all of it is very doable. 

It's Backcountry, so you get ready like you would hunting Backcountry anywhere else.


----------



## DirtySteve

gunfun13 said:


> Police were also offering a reward for information. Makes we wonder if foul play was suspected in that case as well.


$1000 reward listed on his missing persons page. Pretty sure that is standard procedure for a missing person. They have No clue what happened to this guy so any possibility is on the table. I dont think they had a reason for foul play suspicion though.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

swampbuck said:


> Or the best, depending on how you look at it. It can be challenging, but all of it is very doable.
> 
> It's Backcountry, so you get ready like you would hunting Backcountry anywhere else.


 Exactly, I’ve spent time back there too. This story is very strange, all of it. I think if the police really thought they were serious lost out there they would have never called off an rescue efforts.


----------



## junkman

The dad of a girl I dated had got lost in the swamp in the 60's for a few days.When they found him it actually made the paper.He still had the article when I was dating his daughter in the early 90's.


----------



## bradb460

swampbuck said:


> Or the best, depending on how you look at it. It can be challenging, but all of it is very doable.
> 
> It's Backcountry, so you get ready like you would hunting Backcountry anywhere else.


I'll admit it seems intimidating for most of us flatlanders, but it's a far cry from the big country out west, in Canada and Alaska. Don't panic and use your head, and always carry a compass, you'll be fine. I think the biggest problems is people end up going in circles.


----------



## bradb460

As far as the 2 missing people, it certainly does sound like something more than "lost in the woods". I'm sure the police know that as well. The smashed cell phone sounds like someone didn't want anyone to see what's on there. That can be recovered by the service provider though. I'm sure the police are working out these details and not disclosing things until they have a better picture of the situation.
It's a sad situation though, I've read that the girl has twin baby daughters. Even if these two were involved in something bad there are still innocent people who are connected to them and are hurting badly at this time. These two are undoubtedly someone's children, grandchildren, brothers and sisters, nieces and nephews...


----------



## bowhunter42

Sellin dope is a slippery slope..


----------



## junkman

bradb460 said:


> As far as the 2 missing people, it certainly does sound like something more than "lost in the woods". I'm sure the police know that as well. The smashed cell phone sounds like someone didn't want anyone to see what's on there. That can be recovered by the service provider though. I'm sure the police are working out these details and not disclosing things until they have a better picture of the situation.
> It's a sad situation though, I've read that the girl has twin baby daughters. Even if these two were involved in something bad there are still innocent people who are connected to them and are hurting badly at this time. These two are undoubtedly someone's children, grandchildren, brothers and sisters, nieces and nephews...


Hate to sound cold and heartless,But we reap what we sow.


----------



## swampbuck

bradb460 said:


> I'll admit it seems intimidating for most of us flatlanders, but it's a far cry from the big country out west, in Canada and Alaska. Don't panic and use your head, and always carry a compass, you'll be fine. I think the biggest problems is people end up going in circles.


Exactly, and even if you don't have a compass, the sun, moon, N.star, wind, foliage etc. Can keep you traveling in one direction. Pick one and commit to it. And if you can do that you will hit some type of civilization fairly soon. Maybe not where you want to be, but where you can be. Been there, done that.

Gotta admit though, I can see how it happens to people. It's scary, Second guessing and self doubt were pretty strong. I could have done better, but there won't be a second time.


----------



## Scout 2

The worst time in the swamp is during foggy weather or heavy snow. You have to learn not to second guess your compass. My dad and a couple of my uncles have spent a night in there over the years. My dad said his was it started snowing hard and he could not get to high ground as it get dark fast. He just crawled under some blow downs and spent the night. Next morning he started out as a search party was coming in for him. I have been turned around a few times myself but even though I did not come out where I intended to I got out


----------



## Petronius

DirtySteve said:


> No they never did. There were updates in the news as late as july.17th this past summer. Rodney Granroth was his name.....still missing.


Granroth has been missing for a full year.


----------



## boomer_x7

Can’t say I have been “ turned round” in there but can see how it could happen. Actually i have walked out with no problems when my light failed.... I knew where I was... I KNEW where I was!! The problem with the deadstream swamp is that it is a swamp. A huge swamp!!!! Blink and you don’t know what ways what.... walk for a mile and realize your on a swamp peninsula and don’t know where you entered and every way is water!


----------



## fowl

boomer_x7 said:


> Can’t say I have been “ turned round” in there but can see how it could happen. Actually i have walked out with no problems when my light failed.... I knew where I was... I KNEW where I was!! The problem with the deadstream swamp is that it is a swamp. A huge swamp!!!! Blink and you don’t know what ways what.... walk for a mile and realize your on a swamp peninsula and don’t know where you entered and every way is water!


----------



## fowl

On google earth that area looks to be about 25 square miles with no rds.


----------



## boomer_x7

fowl said:


> On google earth that area looks to be about 25 square miles with no rds.


Yes and no.... There is trails but if you don’t know where they lead they might as well be more swamp... I can walk road to road where they got lost. But if you don’t know how to navigate... good luck! The two people missing were not survivalist in any sense...


----------



## Boardman Brookies

The comments on Facebook on 9 &10 are ridiculous. People actually think they are alive in there. If they are in there, which sounds highly doubtful, this would be a recovery not a rescue.


----------



## swampbuck

Before Reedsburgh dam was built in the early 50's there were roads all through the deadstream. Those roads were abandoned and blocked off, the bridges torn out, and the oil wells capped. 

Depending on elevation before flooding, some can still be followed. Some not so much. If you look at a satellite image, and follow the roads around it, you can still see some of them. 

Technically the deadstream is a flooding. It was low ground before the dam, the raised water level, made it a swamp. They repaired the dam a few years ago so it's a little wetter now.

In the fall, they open the gates at Higgins and Houghton lakes to lower the water levels, they don't open reedsburgh so that water ends up there in the fall. So does any heavy rain events during the year.


One thing that can get you out there, is the low spots that eventually filled with silt and covered with vegetation. Kinda like stepping on a waterbed. I hate those!


----------



## TK81

boomer_x7 said:


> Can’t say I have been “ turned round” in there but can see how it could happen. Actually i have walked out with no problems when my light failed.... I knew where I was... I KNEW where I was!! The problem with the deadstream swamp is that it is a swamp. A huge swamp!!!! Blink and you don’t know what ways what.... walk for a mile and realize your on a swamp peninsula and don’t know where you entered and every way is water!


It doesn't have to be night to get turned around either. A cloudy day did it for us one day. My BIL and I were going to hike into a speck lake about 12 miles out of Hawk Junction one day. We had been to this lake at least 5 or 6 times, but there really is no trail, so we usually just track half way up the ridge, keeping the creek below us and the ridge above. From where we start our trek, it is probably about 2 miles as the crow flies, but because of terrain and blowdowns, the crow doesn't get it. If you keep moving at a good pace you can make it to the lake in about 75 minutes. Well, the brother in law gets the great idea to walk the top of the ridge and cut some time off our jaunt. Two hours later, I had no idea where we were (other than somewhere between Missinabie and Chapleau and Hawk). He wanted to keep following the ridge. I told him that he was welcome to do just that. I started hiking down the hill and eventually heard the rush of a creek. I yelled at my BIL and he decided reluctantly to join me. It wasn't our creek, but another bigger creek that I hoped I knew from the map. I took a guess and waded this creek about 3 miles back to about 1/2 mile from our start point, hiking boots and pants soaked. Five hours from our start, I recognized the where I was, and went back to town to drink beer, no worse for the wear. After this jaunt, I bring a compass, even when I think I know exactly where I am hiking. If he would have kept following that ridge, he would have walked at least 40 miles before he hit a road (and that would be as the crow flies).


----------



## augustus0603

swampbuck said:


> Before Reedsburgh dam was built in the early 50's there were roads all through the deadstream. Those roads were abandoned and blocked off, the bridges torn out, and the oil wells capped.
> 
> Depending on elevation before flooding, some can still be followed. Some not so much. If you look at a satellite image, and follow the roads around it, you can still see some of them.
> 
> Technically the deadstream is a flooding. It was low ground before the dam, the raised water level, made it a swamp. They repaired the dam a few years ago so it's a little wetter now.
> 
> In the fall, they open the gates at Higgins and Houghton lakes to lower the water levels, they don't open reedsburgh so that water ends up there in the fall. So does any heavy rain events during the year.
> 
> 
> One thing that can get you out there, is the low spots that eventually filled with silt and covered with vegetation. Kinda like stepping on a waterbed. I hate those!


The "little" creek that separates our property from the swamp, is as big as the Muskegon right now.


----------



## Waif

Being highly skilled at getting turned around ...and having demonstrated such in the lower and the u.p. swamps ,but always having gotten out on my own ; usually the result of not wanting to return the way I had gone in causing the most hours....
About the first thing made clear to me when hunting the Deadstream the first time was that I could go an awful long da%&@d ways before hitting a used road.
Then was told car horns were tried to bring lost hunters out before ,with mixed success. ( Would be interesting if multiple lost hunters from different entry points were " out there". Let alone the strange behavior some lost hunters take on.
Rest assured ,I did not test the warning statement of how far the other side was, if it could be found.
Sure was nice to be there though.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer

Any new word on the missing couple?


----------



## swampbuck

Nope, search is suspended until after rifle season.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

May be something for Dateline NBC. You know when I said that place is the "worst" around here. Sure you remember all the stuff at reedsburg while back. That whole place brings out some people


----------



## swampbuck

Not sure what went on at Reedsburgh, I don't go there much.....did meets shady bunch with crabs there the last couple summers though.....lol

That has always been a party spot though, just don't get in that neighborhood much.


----------



## junkman

swampbuck said:


> Not sure what went on at Reedsburgh, I don't go there much.....did meets shady bunch with crabs there the last couple summers though.....lol
> 
> That has always been a party spot though, just don't get in that neighborhood much.


Hey I resemble that remark.


----------



## wannabapro

Id still put my $10 on them being alive in Texas.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

wannabapro said:


> Id still put my $10 on them being alive in Texas.


My money is on Florida


----------



## junkman

wannabapro said:


> Id still put my $10 on them being alive in Texas.





Boardman Brookies said:


> My money is on Florida


I think you are giving these two more credit then they deserve.If I had to bet I would put my money on dead or Saginaw.


----------



## junkman

Bump


----------



## augustus0603

junkman said:


> Bump


Has there been any more news? 

I fear the worst at this point. I sincerely doubt they were murdered and dumped in the swamp. Where the items were found, especially her' s, I doubt someone could carry a body that far. Especially with no canoe or waders. Certainly an odd situation.


----------



## swampbuck

Nope, the search is supposed to resume after rifle season


----------



## augustus0603

swampbuck said:


> Nope, the search is supposed to resume after rifle season


For the amount of resources they've spent and are planning to spend, I have to think the police know more of the situation than we're hearing


----------



## swampbuck

augustus0603 said:


> For the amount of resources they've spent and are planning to spend, I have to think the police know more of the situation than we're hearing


i think they have known more,or had reason to suspect more since the begining. the things that were found and locations, pretty much rule out simply lost.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

swampbuck said:


> i think they have known more,or had reason to suspect more since the begining. the things that were found and locations, pretty much rule out simply lost.


Yep. The search has been suspended. Weird circumstances. Also none of the hundreds of hunters that have been in the woods found anything. I bet they spent about 15 minuets in the woods staging they disappearance ad are in another time zone now.


----------



## Richard Cranium

junkman said:


> Hey I resemble that remark.


That is funny because that is exactly the same phrase i was thinking when i read that!


----------



## junkman

Let the search resume.My money is on either dead or in Saginaw on a bender.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

junkman said:


> Let the search resume.My money is on either dead or in Saginaw on a bender.


Mine is dead in Saginaw from a bender or drug debt


----------



## junkman

Boardman Brookies said:


> Mine is dead in Saginaw from a bender or drug debt


That could very well be.


----------



## cjcoombes

Petronius----------
Thanks for the invite. I am not a sportsman, more of book nerd, but would still love to meet some of the folks that frequent the area. I enjoy people. I didn't read all 23 pages of the crawfest, but got the jest of what's going on. I see no date set at this time. Will watch for it. I do a number of book signings at Horizon books in Cadillac, not too far away. cjc


----------



## Petronius

cjcoombes said:


> Petronius----------
> Thanks for the invite. I am not a sportsman, more of book nerd, but would still love to meet some of the folks that frequent the area. I enjoy people. I didn't read all 23 pages of the crawfest, but got the jest of what's going on. I see no date set at this time. Will watch for it. I do a number of book signings at Horizon books in Cadillac, not too far away. cjc


Someone will probably post the date in June.


----------



## Angela0311

Hey guys. I’m interested in what you think happened to the 2 that recently went missing. Is it plausible that their truck was really stuck? What’s with the burned money? I don’t know this area but I read there’s a lot of drug action going on in the area. Is this true?


----------



## spikekilla

http://upnorthlive.com/news/local/new-developments-in-2017-case-of-missing-couple


----------



## cb2176

https://www.clickondetroit.com/miss...ies-of-missing-michigan-couple-possibly-found


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Druggies do some pretty irrational stuff. None of this surprises me.


----------



## backstrap bill

cb2176 said:


> https://www.clickondetroit.com/miss...ies-of-missing-michigan-couple-possibly-found


Don’t know much about this area but you would think a Hunter would have walked upon them sometime during the season.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pinefarm2015

backstrap bill said:


> Don’t know much about this area but you would think a Hunter would have walked upon them sometime during the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hunters walk right past dead deer that they are actively looking for/blood trailing. It would be a fluke for hunters to stumble onto clues in this likely criminal situation.


----------



## swampbuck

The area they are talking about is not like the picture in the header to this thread, that is on the north side.

This is from the general area they were found.


----------



## Scout 2

I am really surprised they even found them. I told my wife yesterday that I wonder how many bodies have been dumped in there from out of the area and never found


----------



## swampbuck

It would be pretty easy to hide one......but man, I bet there's a 30 pointer on that island, you go right, I will take the left...lol


----------



## Scout 2

swampbuck said:


> It would be pretty easy to hide one......but man, I bet there's a 30 pointer on that island, you go right, I will take the left...lol


I was thinking when I saw that picture of how many mornings I looked out from an area just like that one. Catch them crossing from one side to the other


----------



## General Ottsc

Scout 2 said:


> I was thinking when I saw that picture of how many mornings I looked out from an area just like that one. Catch them crossing from one side to the other


There's definitely some bruisers in those swamps. I can only imagine what a pain in the butt it would be to get a deer out of there.


----------



## Scout 2

General Ottsc said:


> There's definitely some bruisers in those swamps. I can only imagine what a pain in the butt it would be to get a deer out of there.


Some of the time it is not fun but worth every min even if you don't get anything. We have taken many out of there over the years


----------



## General Ottsc

Scout 2 said:


> Some of the time it is not fun but worth every min even if you don't get anything. We have taken many out of there over the years


I enjoy going out in the swamps. It provides a different set of challenges. But after hearing about my dad's buddy's deer and how it took his 3 kids and 3 friends about 4 hours to get it out of the swamp he use to hunt, makes me kind of think twice about getting into that nasty stuff lol. To his credit, it was a really nice deer.


----------



## Scout 2

General Ottsc said:


> I enjoy going out in the swamps. It provides a different set of challenges. But after hearing about my dad's buddy's deer and how it took his 3 kids and 3 friends about 4 hours to get it out of the swamp he use to hunt, makes me kind of think twice about getting into that nasty stuff lol. To his credit, it was a really nice deer.


Biggest one I ever shot was a 14 point second year I hunted. It took us 3 or 4 hours to get it out. Now I would be screwed as I could never move it. I still hunt a swamp but not that one anymore to old for that now. I miss it very year


----------



## Waif

It is a gem , for what it is alone.
Treat it with respect and enjoy a visit. More than a few hunters did not respect ; or enjoy it.
Years after I hunted it ,more reports of more hunters on it' s edges came from those hunting it.
Was special to tromp part of it. Glad I could back then. Won't forget it' s character .... till most everything is forgotton. But I won' t be out in it again.


----------



## swampbuck

I pretty much stick to the edges now. Age and old injuries are kicking in. But we did deer camp out there for many years.

You just have to be prepared and have backup help. We very rarely went alone. 

And we also had an agreement that if someone called, we would go help. Boat Breakdown, deer down, lost, whatever. Never used it, but responded a few times. 

Fortunately a friend owns the last house on the north edge. So we had an airboat and tin boats handy. And extensive knowledge of the whole area.

My favorite memory was rescuing Mariko Izumi of hooking up with Mariko on WFN. She did a show on Tip Up Town and my buddy took her out for a tour. It was so cold the carb froze on the airboat. Took me a few hours to get them out, way below zero and high winds and she was still smiling and joking....lol, good times!


----------



## Waif

swampbuck said:


> I pretty much stick to the edges now. Age and old injuries are kicking in. But we did deer camp out there for many years.
> 
> You just have to be prepared and have backup help. We very rarely went alone.
> 
> And we also had an agreement that if someone called, we would go help. Boat Breakdown, deer down, lost, whatever. Never used it, but responded a few times.
> 
> Fortunately a friend owns the last house on the north edge. So we had an airboat and tin boats handy. And extensive knowledge of the whole area.
> 
> My favorite memory was rescuing Mariko Izumi of hooking up with Mariko on WFN. She did a show on Tip Up Town and my buddy took her out for a tour. It was so cold the carb froze on the airboat. Took me a few hours to get them out, way below zero and high winds and she was still smiling and joking....lol, good times!


That would be one loooong process learning the area.
Heard a tale about some one well versed in being outdoors year round hiding in there many years ago one winter.
He did leave ,but I don't recall what followed.

Where I hunted there was a hermits cabin he died in one winter. Trout fishermen found him in the spring. (Or ,so went the telling.)
You would probably know where that was.
He choose the site for his poplar pole cabin well. Oak higher ground one one side. The swamp almost within accurate rifle shot the other. A beaver pond another compass point away. And backed up to the transition from oaks to cedars.


----------



## swampbuck

Probably the old trapper cabin near Willow run creek. Not much left of it now.


----------

